# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Bánh củ cải - Ẩm thực Bạc Liêu

## dungntn

Bánh củ cải Bạc Liêu có nguồn gốc của người Hoa. Bánh có vỏ ngoài làm bằng bột mì trắng pha với bột củ cải trắng nghiền nhuyễn, cán mỏng ra như bánh ướt. Nhân bánh gồm tôm khô nhỏ hoặc tép bạc đất lột vỏ, đập dập vừa phải, cùng ít thịt nạc bằm với vài hạt đậu xanh hột hấp. Tất cả được xào chín, nêm nếm vừa ăn, rôi đặt vào phần vỏ bánh, cuốn như cuốn bánh tráng. Khi dọn ra cho khách, người bán sắp bánh ra đĩa, rưới mỡ hành lên trên. Bánh củ cải dùng kèm với nước mắm pha nhạt với chanh, đường, tỏi, ớt. Bánh củ cải ăn kèm với rau thơm, giấp cá, húng nhủi, húng cây, quế và ít xà lách. Bánh thơm, hăng hăng và đặc biệt ngọt vị của con tôm đất.


(Theo news.zing.vn)



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch Bạc Liêu 2 Ngày 1 Đêm - Tour du lich Bac Lieu 2 Ngay 1 Dem* 


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bạc Liêu* - *tour du lich Bac Lieu* 


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bạc Liêu click vào *du lịch Bạc Liêu* - *du lich Bac Lieu* 


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay* 


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien*

----------


## dung89

Nay mới biết củ cải cũng dùng làm bánh được  :Big Grin:

----------

